# what is your favorite cigar?



## hotrodsmoke (Jun 9, 2015)

for me without any doubt. is the God of Fire(Maduro. robusto)!. this truly lives up to its name. this is god of cigars for me. it has a very complex and enjoyable. i was simply under hypnosis smoking this one. that i decided to forget about focusing what notes of flavor too much and enjoy the ride. unfortunately i cannot smoke these on daily basis 

next will be the Partagas and Bolivars. I tried some Partagas black label. and Bolivar reds. both are awesome. 

some honorable and awesome budget everyday cigars: Villiger Sumatra No.1,3 and exports. and Camcho machitos. these cigars are both cheap and enjoyable. i tried other cheap cigars and clubs these above I consider the best. 

in the end is all about personal taste.I have a Punch and some Vegafina that i didn't try yet. there is still much to explore.i could talk about each in detail but some other time. I am enjoying the journey and would always love to try new cigars. 

my motto about cigars right now "Gotta smoke'em all" eace:


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Fuente makes some amazing cigars in their upper tier stuff. I have only smoked 1 GOF Carlito 2006 and it was truly memorable and easily could be my all time favorite. Anejo 888, 46 and Sharks would also need consideration along with Opus Angel Share. Since this is Fuente Friday I will also say GOF.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Whichever one I'm smoking.

I like a lot of cigars, and prefer different cigars for different times, so there's no one favorite for me!


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

If I'm feeling mellow I love the Camacho Connecticut, really like the brickhouse mighty mighty but not decided if I like Antillas more. I still have so many I haven't tried. 
I haven't even had a padron or AF yet! :vs_frown:
Right now I'm smoking the low end stuff and trying to let the better stuff age.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

My top 3 favorite sticks are the Padron #9 , Fuente anejo and oliva melanio in that order


----------



## Beartrapgun (Jun 5, 2014)

Pardon 1926, series v Melanio, MOW puro habano, RP vintage 90 and 92 and the red dots. I'll have to say I love the 1926 and red dots but can find a stick thNk comes close for half the price but sometimes you just want a good stick and don't want to take a chance. That's when it's worth spending the money. This list will change in a month tho. Honorable mention to the exodus '50 years' but they are just too hit or miss flavor wise


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

We have similar tastes...the RP 90s are still one of my favorites. I love Padron and MOW too. Also the La Herencia Core...actually all the AJF cigars. Don Pepins cigars and the La Roma De Cuba Mi Amore and Nobless and great. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

No particular favorite as it always depends on my my mood. For some reason during the day time I like NC and at night I like my CC's. Soo many to choose from.


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

AF Hemingway Signature, Illusione MJ12 and Aging Room Bin No. 1 B Minor. These three are my favorites so far and by that I mean over multiple sticks they have delivered a consistently good smoke. If I were buying boxes I would probably buy these first. Tho I am just going to stick to what I have been doing and smoke everything I come across that interests me.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Currently af best seller. I've got a couple in maduro looking forward to seeing how that taste


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

i do not any favorite cigars, because I love all of them. 

I smoke full or medium/full on a good day w/ a good single malt scotch, 
medium is my daily smoke, 
and mild/medium for my heavy drinking day (it usually escalates to medium or med/full quickly, but always start w/ a mild/med cigar). 
Mild isn't really my thing like it used to, but i'll smoke it too if its free.  My first mild cigar was VS Series 55 Connecticut, and I still love it.


----------



## pflau (Apr 22, 2015)

Hemingway Best Sellers. Chateau Fuente. I'm singularly not into Oliva V Melanio.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I've loved me a 1926 in #9 or #6 for a long time now.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Pretty much the Southern Draw Firethorn for me...but I must say that I agree with the others who say that variety is the spice of life! I have probably six to eight different types of cigars in my humidor, and I order other varieties just to keep my palate fresh. For day to day smoking, it's hard to beat a CAO Brazilia GOL...the La Perla Black Pearl purple label is another of my faves! Can't go wrong with the El Rey del Mundo Nicaraguan wrappers either. And what can I say about the Joya de Nicaragua Consuls and Grand Consuls that haven't been said before? Also love them Puro Indios. For a treat, it'll be a Illusione Fume de Amour, and the Oliva Series V Meliano? Well, that there is prime smoke! 

As you can see, it just depends...


----------



## hotrodsmoke (Jun 9, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Pretty much the Southern Draw Firethorn for me...but I must say that I agree with the others who say that variety is the spice of life! I have probably six to eight different types of cigars in my humidor, and I order other varieties just to keep my palate fresh. For day to day smoking, it's hard to beat a CAO Brazilia GOL...the La Perla Black Pearl purple label is another of my faves! Can't go wrong with the El Rey del Mundo Nicaraguan wrappers either. And what can I say about the Joya de Nicaragua Consuls and Grand Consuls that haven't been said before? Also love them Puro Indios. For a treat, it'll be a Illusione Fume de Amour, and the Oliva Series V Meliano? Well, that there is prime smoke!
> 
> As you can see, it just depends...


oh yeah i understand the feel. also just today i bought another Vegafina short robusto. man it is so smooth draw as if i was breathing. it is not hot. a very soft spongy feel while smoking and pressing it with my lips. wow this is like the inside brioche bread. soft tasty and smoothit is medium to full. but simply too smooth and enjoyable. i would place it with the Partagas and bolivars. maybe even better... i don't know i love them all 

man the more i read. the more ideas i get when i go to the cigar shop next time. I will some of what you mentioned. I saw the Oliva series.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Like many others have said, I love a bunch of different cigars and picking one favorite is not an easy task. However, there is one cigar that really does it all for me, it's extremely complex and powerful as well. I won't smoke one, if I am not feeling great, at the moment. It's the Paul Garmirian Symphony 20 Connoisseur, which is a Toro size stick. There really is nothing that compares to it!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I will say this now and i will say this to the day i die. Every single time i smoke an Opus X (no matter the vitola) I always question myself why i bother smoking anything else.

Just something about that Cigar that just makes me explode with glee!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been smoking cigars for so long I have a rotation of almost 30 cigars now but if I had to pick favorites over the last 48 years.....1. Cohiba Espy....2. Opus X Reserve.........


----------



## hotrodsmoke (Jun 9, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I've been smoking cigars for so long I have a rotation of almost 30 cigars now but if I had to pick favorites over the last 48 years.....1. Cohiba Espy....2. Opus X Reserve.........


woohoo 48 years... of utter pleasure . i tried a Cohiba Sigalo(if i spelled it correct) it was a good all rounder cigar.

i smoked cigs for 10 years. vaping for 2. now cigar only smoker. switched because of highly inflamed throat+ fungal infection because of vaping. extended way deep. now i am totally fine. my throat feels normal. breathing better. etc. cigars are the healthiest option imo.... and the most enjoyable!. i smoke between 2-3 a day. feel way more better. can go a day without a smoke. it is just completely on another scale in every aspect


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

By far these are my 3 favorite & take up the most room in my Humidor 

Henry Clay (any size)
Room 101 SA Gordo
Man O War OCC limited edition 

I just picked up 100 of the Man o War's


----------



## Nickapalooza86 (Jun 13, 2015)

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro in Epicure as of right now.

Others in my top 5 at the moment would be

Perdomo Habano Connecticut or Maduro
Camacho Connecticut
Jaime Garcia Reserve Especial
And the old stand by Perdomo Lot 23 Natural


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

Right now I am smoking Sindicato Corono gorda. And this is one of my favorite.


----------



## Malcolm_the_Squid (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm fairly new to smoking, so I still have a whole world of cigars to try. Right now, my favorite is still the Alec Bradley sun grown American. I just love the smooth, slightly sweet, flavors of dates and dark chocolate I get from it. Have one in the humi right now (courtesy of Amelia Isabelle). Second to that is probably the RP Vintage 1990, with the Alec Bradley Prensado as a very close third, and a RP Connecticut close behind that. (Am I'm sensing a trend?) :vs_worry:

I'm entirely convinced though, that all of those cigars are made of magic. :vs_OMG:


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

Every cigar I smoked so far!


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

So far it has been the Don Tomas Corona Grande. 6.5 inches, 44 ring gauge, made in Honduras and packaged in an attractive yellow tube. I lit it up and didn't look back. No relights were needed, it was smooth and spicy throughout, and I immediately went out to buy another one. I NEVER do that. I figure there are enough brands out there that trying them all could take a life time. I fully intend to have one of these always on hand. Though El Bubble is a close second.


----------



## nickyh (Aug 10, 2015)

Pardon 64 anniversary diplomatico, smoke em to the roach and only get better.


----------



## GrouchoM (Mar 4, 2016)

Illusione Rothechilds...Nuff said!


----------



## Old Stogie51 (May 12, 2016)

Gotta be the Padron 1945 Family Reserve.
Fantastic cigar! I limit myself to one a week so I can be floored every time I fire one up.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm still very new to cigars, but so far it's the Oliva Vs and the Intemperance.


----------



## bcc107 (May 9, 2016)

For everyday, I favor a shorter smoke, and the AF Hemingway Short Story is hard to beat. Padron 1964 coronas hit the spot for a longer smoke. But I have to say, I was totally blown away recently by a Hamlet corona. Will be very interested to see how those age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Patel Vintage 92, AF double chateau sun grown, flor de las Antilles, PDR 1878 Capa Madura toro... For less expensive, VegaFina has been awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The one I'm smoking!

Edit: ok so I hadn't read the thread before I posted and I guess I have the same answer as before! Lol. 

In seriousness though, I've had CI house sticks on a beautiful day, enjoying God's creation, with my wife nearby chatting away, that have been infinitely more enjoyable than an Opus X smoked in a crowded lounge. 

Then again I've had super premiums smoked alone in my garage after a long and crappy day, that made me reconsider my entire outlook on the day because they were so amazing.

The beautiful thing about cigars is that sometimes the day can make the cigar, and sometime the cigar can make the day. And occasionally, you get a great cigar on a great day, and that's even better.


----------



## Jersey_Marine (May 16, 2016)

1. Padron 1926 #9
2. Padron 1964 Anniversary
3. My Father Toro #5 (Not the Bijou)


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

cromagnon EMH 
tatuaje reserva j21
padron 64


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Right now any Liga Privada Unico. Im on a huge Dirty Rat and Ratzilla kick right now. but normally my favorite is anything Drew Estate and thats for two reasons. One is the flavors. I love the Undercrown the Unicos the Herrera Esteli and the Joya lines as well. The second reason is because of the events! Locally they put on awesome events with great deals and giveaways. Im all about a good deal and Drew Estate always has a good deal for me at events


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Ashton VSG


----------



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm taking price into consideration here. Some of the best cigars i've had have been on the cheaper side. I find better consistency with high end cigars, but some of the best experiences were with other cigars.

My go-to favorite cigar is a Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

My new all time favorite is a very well aged Padron Family Reserve Maduro #46. Just amazing in many ways.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> Right now any Liga Privada Unico. Im on a huge Dirty Rat and Ratzilla kick right now. but normally my favorite is anything Drew Estate and thats for two reasons. One is the flavors. I love the Undercrown the Unicos the Herrera Esteli and the Joya lines as well. The second reason is because of the events! Locally they put on awesome events with great deals and giveaways. Im all about a good deal and Drew Estate always has a good deal for me at events


I am on a Drew Estate kick myself recently as well! Honest to God between the #9, T52's, Dirty Rat and Cafe Con Leche I do not see myself grabbing anything else but them.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

StogieNinja said:


> Whichever one I'm smoking.
> 
> I like a lot of cigars, and prefer different cigars for different times, so there's no one favorite for me!


What the baby maker said goes for me too.


----------



## crazyups (Apr 15, 2013)

Oliva v and oliva v melanio, partly because they are not sweet. Padron '64 anni is good but too sweet for my palate.


----------

